#ubports 2018-04-16
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> i have a device tree for xperia xa1 ultra if anyone would like to port to it
<ubptgbot> <knndy70> No man
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Mark Mullins, You'd both need to find womeone with that device and convince them to spend weeks to months on it... if you have it yourself, maybe you could start?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> [Edit] Lol welcome, ?! Check out ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get started!
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @Cesar_Herrera, "submit new app" webapp is basically
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/bbN1jYUz.png
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> Even cs to make the top bar stay 😉
<ubptgbot> <knndy70> ;)
<ubptgbot> ajinjude was added by: ajinjude
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> how would i go about porting a device
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> We've got docs for that. They're about to change (I think I have the tooling in order to write the new docs tomorrow), but they should suffice for now: https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @ajinjude !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> <dotevo> Where is the list of the bugs for the newest develop version??
<ubptgbot> <dotevo> I have a few bugs
<ubptgbot> <knndy70> How much bugs exactly?
<ubptgbot> <dotevo> 1. Data transfer is not working for me. Maybe it is wrong configuration. I do not know yet. … 2. After reboot wifi password is lost. And when i try to connect again is creating wired network name like "OLD_AP_NAME 1"
<ubptgbot> <dotevo> 3. Most of apps is not working. Ex. telegram or hangups
<ubptgbot> trumpeltier was added by: trumpeltier
<ubptgbot> <knndy70> Tnx bro @dotevo
<ubptgbot> <knndy70> Now I am using android writing to you. Maybe I can change mobile os
<ubptgbot> <dotevo> Hopefully I will can fix something but I'm not familiar with ubuntu touch yet.
<ubptgbot> <knndy70> :)
<ubptgbot> <knndy70> Okey dude.
<dvdk> is ubptgbot bridging messages to some telegram group?
<bshah> yes
<dvdk> does this go both ways?
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> @dvdk, yes, to UBports Supergroup [ENGLISH]
<bshah> yes
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> and if you can see this - this goes both ways than, I'm writing from telegram
<dvdk> @G_Raffe yes, this is what I thought.
<dvdk> cool, so no need to get a fake cell-phone number then :)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @dotevo, https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues … (Check out if the bug is already reported, please)
<ubptgbot> <dotevo> holy... It is so long list
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @dotevo, Most of the apps need to be recompile for 16.04
<ubptgbot> <dotevo> Is someone doing that?
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @trumpeltier !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Use the labels to narrow down the search
<ubptgbot> <dotevo> hmmm... is the openstore doing that for OS project automatically like ex. Mer?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> AFAIK every developer must recompile his/her apps (if the app is not working in 16.04)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] AFAIK every developer must recompile his/her app(s) if the app(s) is not working in 16.04)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] AFAIK every developer must recompile his/her app(s) if the app(s) is not working in 16.04
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @dotevo about your data transfer problem. Are you using a OPO?
<ubptgbot> <dotevo> OPO?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @dotevo, Sorry, I mean Oneplus One
<ubptgbot> <dotevo> Nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Is this your problem? https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/376
<ubptgbot> <dotevo> It might be. I did not use OTA it is a clean flash with updates've made automatically.
<ubptgbot> <dotevo> I will check logcat later
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Ok
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> @mateosalta, How do you make the top bar stay?
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> @mateosalta, [Edit] How do you make stay the top bar?
<ubptgbot> <GiovanniStaiano> @j2g2rp, Thanks
<ubptgbot> <GiovanniStaiano> @advocatux, Thank you! I have the Nexus 5 with Ubuntu Touch 15.04 stable and at startup the RAM is almost full, without opening any apps. In fact, often while I use the device the loading screen appears and then the initial one.
<ubptgbot> <GiovanniStaiano> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/asxHS4Ka.png
<ubptgbot> <GiovanniStaiano> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/0jzadPC1.png
<ubptgbot> <GiovanniStaiano> It's normal?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @GiovanniStaiano, Yep, I don't see anything weird
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Anyway, sometimes is good to reboot the phone
<ubptgbot> <Danceswithcats> Hi all. I put UBports on my Fairphone 2 yesterday afternoon. Clunky for the first hour but brillisnt since then. I love the phone screen and Dekko is wonderful. The music app  is beautiful. Great work. Thanks to all of you. Will donate next payday.
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> Welcome!
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @Cesar_Herrera js userscript that injects custom css
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> (Sticker, 455x512) https://irc.ubports.com/ZaS5qOFX.webp
<ubptgbot> <Mark> @Danceswithcats, 👍
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> @mateosalta, Very difficult for me. Thanks.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @dotevo, Shouldn't happen before 16.04 is stable. Store doesn't have multiple channels, and apps built on 16.04 won't work on 15.04
<ubptgbot> <dotevo> There is only one channel 0_o
<ubptgbot> <dotevo> really?
<ubptgbot> <dotevo> It is bad idea :-/
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Right now, yeah. Brian says he has plans for 16.04 now.
<ubptgbot> <dotevo> I think stable/testing/develop versions are needed :-) I will test the UT but It is difficult without applications
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, you can help make it happen then
<ubptgbot> <dotevo> I'll with pleasure but I need some time to be inside the project :-)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Danceswithcats have you seen this? https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1103/howto-fp2-update-baseband-other-firmware
<ubptgbot> <Danceswithcats> I hadn't. Thanks. I'll have a go at the weekend and post results. My one gripe the Fairphone is the battery is ho-hum.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Good luck! 👍
<ubptgbot> mahmoud mansour was added by: mahmoud mansour
<ubptgbot> <Danceswithcats> @advocatux, Will it get rid of the "Powered by Android" line on the splashscreen?
<ubptgbot> <mahmoud mansour> hi there
<ubptgbot> G. D. was added by: G. D.
<ubptgbot> <mahmoud mansour> i need ubuntu touch in my device  … but my device not Supported  … what can i do ?
<ubptgbot> <dotevo> Buy different or port XD
<ubptgbot> <mahmoud mansour> Not understand !
<oerheks> mahmoud find out if your device meet the specs, ask/open a new port
<ubptgbot> <mahmoud mansour> How is that ?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Welcome Mahmoud & G.D. Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <mahmoud mansour> Thank you. I will read the article and communicate again
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @mahmoud mansour, If your device is not in the supported list (http://ubuntu-touch.io/devices) you'll need to port it yourself (or find someone 😉) https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <dotevo> Ohh...  is halium supported now?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @Danceswithcats, no it won't, but tweaking the commands i that guide allowes you to push an IMG file with whatever boot splash you want. i'm not sure what size and format the image must be though
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @dotevo, What do you mean?
<ubptgbot> <dotevo> I see the porting instruction with halium
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @Danceswithcats, [Edit] no it won't, but tweaking the commands in that guide allows you to push an IMG file with whatever boot splash you want. i'm not sure what size and format the image must be though
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yep that's the common effort to unify the HAL
<ubptgbot> <dotevo> Nice :-)
<ubptgbot> <Danceswithcats> @YougoChats, Thanks. Tweaking commands is probably a little beyond me, but I'll have a look. 😳
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Danceswithcats, On the other hand, I think that'll be fixed eventually
<ubptgbot> <Danceswithcats> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/FAMyc6sv.webp
<ubptgbot> <Danceswithcats> Sorry. I mis-stickered. I meant to say thanks again.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 😂 You're welcome
<ubptgbot> <mahmoud mansour> my Chipset it mediatek 😢😢😢
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> What device?
<ubptgbot> <mahmoud mansour> infinx zero3
<ubptgbot> nasaOne was added by: nasaOne
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @Danceswithcats, take a look here: https://github.com/WeAreFairphone/splash-imgs
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> it's a tool to turn a picture into a bootsplash image you can then flash to your FP2. instructions for picture size and flashing is in ther e
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> [Edit] it's a tool to turn a picture into a bootsplash image you can then flash to your FP2. instructions for picture size and flashing is in there too
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Alexandre made this one a good while back
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/JmsKrFtl.png
<ubptgbot> <Danceswithcats> @YougoChats, That is very cool. I'll add it to my Saturday tasks. Thanks, Hugo.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> there were dsome dark colored ones too, but these weren't shared on telegram. i asked about them just now in the FP2 group. or make your own if your gimp-fu is strong enough
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @YougoChats, Keep in mind that the next OTAs will eventually replace the bootsplash on their own
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> We are actually working on having a ubports flavoured blootsplash for all devices
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> oh. and nice!
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> See https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/240
<ubptgbot> <Danceswithcats> @YougoChats, My gimp-fu is weaker than my coding-fu.
<ubptgbot> <Danceswithcats> @Flohack, Would it do any harm to use Alexandre's fix for now? I'd still be able to upgrade once the feature was official?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Danceswithcats, Sure, just it could overwrite your custom screen one day
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @nasaOne !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> ? was added by: ?
<ubptgbot> Sebastian Schumann was added by: Sebastian Schumann
<ubptgbot> <Sebastian Schumann> Hey there,
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Sebastian !!! Check this put for more about UBports https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> Naresh Kumar was added by: Naresh Kumar
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Naresh Kumar, Hi Naresh, take a look to https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> aljo2207 was added by: aljo2207
<ubptgbot> <aljo2207> Heloo
<ubptgbot> <aljo2207> I have question
<ubptgbot> <aljo2207> Cant install ubuntu touch fp2
<ubptgbot> <aljo2207> On windows ask for adb driver,on mac recognise device and reboot to bootloader and ask to connect device
<ubptgbot> <aljo2207> Help
<ubptgbot> TheApplicationist was added by: TheApplicationist
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @aljo2207, Please join @WelcomePlus for install help
<ubptgbot> <aljo2207> Ok
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Question: sharing a contact is possible via TG?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @malditobastardo, you can attach a vcf i guess
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Yes!
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> I manage to do it
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> you go to Contacts, select your contact, share>TG
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> the contact is sent by vcf
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> via TG
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh you can do it directly, ok
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> cool
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @TheApplicationist !!! Check this put for more about UBports https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> ? was added by: ?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @?, Can you decide to stay or go?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/mBq0n4mr.mp4
<ubptgbot> <Zack> Is there a smartwatch compatible with Ubuntu Touch?
<ubptgbot> <Tompla> @Zack, I don't think so
<ubptgbot> <Zack> Ah unfortunately, maybe in the future!
<ubptgbot> Wade was added by: Wade
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Zack, Pebble
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> See Rockwork app
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> @UniversalSuperBox, Darling you got to let me know 🎸
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Wade !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> <Zack> @dohbee, Thank you!
#ubports 2018-04-17
<ubptgbot> Martin Zürker was added by: Martin Zürker
<ubptgbot> <Martin Zürker> Hello, since a few years I am looking for an aternative OS for my celphone.
<ubptgbot> <Martin Zürker> My device is a Philips S326.
<ubptgbot> <Martin Zürker> ¿It is possible to install Ubuntu toutch on it?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Martin Zürker, It is not, unfortunately. You can look at ubuntu-touch.io/devices to see UT's supported devices
<ubptgbot> <Martin Zürker> 😩
<ubptgbot> jaiSE was added by: jaiSE
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @jaiSE, Welcome, Jaiz! Check out ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started!
<ubptgbot> <jaiSE> Can  Ubuntu touch  be installed on gionee m5 lite
<ubptgbot> <tsimonq2> Can it?
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> So I'm guessing if I use the UBports installer to update my Nexus4 to Unstable it will clear any data already there?
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> Sry I mean to devel
<ubptgbot> <eskiy4> Fwd from Siber Güvenlik: Advanced Penetration Testing - Hacking the World's Most Secure Networks | PDF/EPUB | 6/6 MB | https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-OpLAp8EyTfMy05SjhEaWpGODQ … Black Hat Python | PDF/EPUB | 3/3 MB | https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-OpLAp8EyTfbHY0dWVSVURMVE0 … Defensive security handbook | PDF/EPUB/AZW3
<ubptgbot>  | 29/27/4 MB | https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-OpLAp8EyTfT1JBa1VFMFBnVDg … Ethical Hacking and Penetration Testing Guide | PDF | 22 MB | https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-OpLAp8EyTfQVUwczFMU2JMWGc … Hacking - The Art of Explotation | PDF | 4 MB | https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-OpLAp8EyTfeXNUbl96ZEt3Mk0 … Hash Crack - Password Cracking M
<ubptgbot> anual | PDF/EPUB/AZW3 | 6/2/3 MB | https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-OpLAp8EyTfZDV1V251UzVtMmc … Kali Linux Revealed - Mastering the Penetration Testing Distribution | PDF | 26 MB | https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-OpLAp8EyTfSGpUSWk0QVJTUVU … RTFM - Red Team Field Manual | PDF | 3 MB | https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-OpLAp8EyTfaFB5LVpsOGlM
<ubptgbot> S00 … The Hacker Playbook 2 - Practical Guide To Penetration Testing | PDF/EPUB/MOBI | 23/18/53 MB | https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-OpLAp8EyTfV0JpS1MtX015aEU … The Shellcoders's Handbook - Discovering and Exploiting Security Holes | PDF | 4 MB | https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-OpLAp8EyTfeXFvX1YzdG8zMVU … Violent Python - A Cookbook for Hac
<ubptgbot> kers, Forensic Analysts, Penetration Testers and Security Engineers | PDF | 8 MB | https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-OpLAp8EyTfNnYtUHQycGZwS28
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @JasonMD, Only if you select the wipe option. But it is always a good idea to make a backup.
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> Fair enough, UBports is having trouble finding my phone
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @eskiy4, Why you post this mass of links out of context?
<ubptgbot> <eskiy4> @Flohack, sorry.. ink is died now... we are  in repair progress
<ubptgbot> <eskiy4> @Flohack, 🙏
<ubptgbot> <eskiy4> @Flohack, [Edit] sorry.. link is died now... we are  in repair progress
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @JasonMD, You can enter the welcome room to get help with this.
<ubptgbot> <dotevo> is https://stats.ubports.com/ down or closed?
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> @jonny, Thanks for the heads up
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @dotevo, It's in stand-by until this problem is solved https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/402
<ubptgbot> Gheorghe was added by: Gheorghe
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Gheorghe, Hi Gheorghe, check out http://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <Gheorghe> Thanks. Joined because i want to know about mtk devices progress. Want UT on my device badly, but don't have the time and knowledge to port it myself
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> What's your device exactly?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> The problem with mtk chipsets is that they aren't open-sourced
<ubptgbot> <Gheorghe> Actually using Cubot x18, but also have cubot s308 which has almost same hardware as the bq e5
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Usually "almost same hardware" means "radically different software" 😉
<ubptgbot> ? was added by: ?
<ubptgbot> <?> @UniversalSuperBox, Hi … Im sorry because that … Im Iranian and because rules and policy of telegram we cant join to global groups like this (we cant join the groups with id because Iranians spam so much in telegram but not me :) ) … Now I useing virtual number and VPN (change my IP) to join to your group … When I turn off my VPN te
<ubptgbot> legram find out that my IP is for Iran and kick me from the group. … So I like to stay. … I recognize UT recently and I like to use it.
<ubptgbot> <Mark> @JasonMD, I often have trouble finding my phone too.
<ubptgbot> Luca Mariano was added by: Luca Mariano
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/n7Jqpxsn.webp
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Luca  !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> @Prs_Dev, We have a group of  "Ubports non super"....
<ubptgbot> <Prs_Dev> @Bolly, sounds good … Can u give me its link?
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> There is no link....
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> @advocatux !! help
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Bolly, Yes?
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> How do I get into "Ubports non super"?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> What is "Ubports non super"?
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Telegram group
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @Bolly, Besides the Supergroup there are other language groups and focus groups with specific focus topics.
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Yes, I know, I know. but they're supergroups.
<ubptgbot> <Prs_Dev> @Bolly, aha They should add True?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Ok, let's see if we can find the link 😅
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> @Zack, you can use pebble. I've got pebble time steel and some features works correctly. By other hand, the music control feature doesn't works correctly in my case, It sometimes makes the watch run in to rescue mode. I have to disable bluetooth when I'm listening music.
<ubptgbot> <Zack> @j2g2rp, All right! And are all the pebble watches compatible? Which one do you use?
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> https://launchpad.net/rockwork … * Tested hardware … All current features have been tested and reported to work with those devices: … - Pebble … - Pebble Time … - Pebble Time Steel … - Pebble Time Round
<ubptgbot> <Zack> Great! Let's see whether the fairphone 2 and one of those can connect 👍👍
<ubptgbot> <Zack> Is there an interval reminder app to your knowledge that can be used with the watch and UT?
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> @Zack, I'm not sure what you are asking
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> timmer app?
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> [Edit] timer app?
<ubptgbot> <Zack> @j2g2rp, For example, one who needs to be remembered to take his/her medication each (time interval). That a text of choice is displayed on the watch and every 2/3 hours this text is displayed
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> i didn't looked for anything like that 😂 … maybe you can search in  … https://open-store.io/
<ubptgbot> <Zack> Hahaha well that's a good thing I think
<ubptgbot> <Zack> Thanks anyways!
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Use calendar
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> For alerts/reminders
<ubptgbot> <Zack> The problem with calendar is that you have to manually input the times for reminder, while an interval reminder does it automatically
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> I don't know if you can use "cron" or it exhaust the battery.
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> [Edit] I don't know if you can use "cron" or it exhausts the battery.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Zack, Have you tried Timer app?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @advocatux, This
<ubptgbot> <Zack> I'm going to try it right now
<ubptgbot> <Zack> Is it possible to configure it such that every 2 hours it automatically notifies the user?
<ubptgbot> <Zack> Something similar to this: … https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.atdevsoft.apps.remind&hl=nl&referrer=utm_source%3Dgoogle%26utm_medium%3Dorganic%26utm_term%3Dremind+android+app&pcampaignid=APPU_1_MOLVWteKH5CasAfStZS4DA
<ubptgbot> <fulvius999> @Zack, Already seen it? Maybe can help: https://open.uappexplorer.com/app/com.ubuntu.developer.psasse.touchrules
<ubptgbot> <Zack> @fulvius999, The timer unfortunately can not automatically remind in an interval. Touchrules however seems like the one I might need
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> @Prs, you can create a username "@username" so that we can add you to the "non super group".
<ubptgbot> <Prs_Dev> @Bolly, done
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Added.
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/Gel2c8k4.mp4
<ubptgbot> <Pgcor> Hey guys! Is there any plan o support gifs in telegram?
<ubptgbot> <Prs_Dev> @Bolly, thank you for your helps
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Pgcor, it's on the list, yes
<ubptgbot> <AkshitGarg> @ubports_bot
<ubptgbot> <Esc476> So my bacon has seems to have kinda stopped working right with ubports 15.04, hard to explain, just lots of small issues. It's not a daily driver anyway, so I decided to reflash with the new tool, it seems to have locked up after the phone rebooted into recovery. The tools says it's waiting for the device to reboot into recovery and
<ubptgbot> it already is. But it's the already flashed UBports recovery. Any ideas?
<ubptgbot> Lightnight01 was added by: Lightnight01
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> Welcome @Lightnight01! Find the most important info here: https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> I see a group called KaratBank: Official Group
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/B0BHnu0Y.png
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you get added to a group unexpectedly, you can report it as spam and leave.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Enough reports and the group is closed
<ubptgbot> <Lightnight01> @peternerlich, thank you so much
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> @UniversalSuperBox, Made.
<ubptgbot> hansgeorgschulz was added by: hansgeorgschulz
<ubptgbot> <hansgeorgschulz> Hello i am interessted by install Ubuntu Touch for Moto G3, but i find no Howto, can everbody help me?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> g3 is not a supported device
<ubptgbot> <hansgeorgschulz> ok. thx.
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Although soon it might, because I have mine
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it would need to be ported to that device first
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Although first, the finals must happen
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Then I might try, probably basing on 14.1, hoping Halium doesn't bug as much as Sailfish on that base
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @hansgeorgschulz !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> <hansgeorgschulz> okay!! Thx!!
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Danceswithcats, Another in UK I am guessing
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Zack, You can also check out Asteroid OS
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Esc476, I suggest the Welcome room for that
<ubptgbot> O Vigoulas was added by: O Vigoulas
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome O !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> <BlueKenny> test
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> @BlueKenny, test
<ubptgbot> <BlueKenny> @peternerlich, haha UPS :D
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> 😜
<ubptgbot> <BlueKenny> @peternerlich, Big UPS in all my Open Chats :D :D
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @BlueKenny, ?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> United Parcels Service? 😜
<ubptgbot> <BlueKenny> @Stereofont, i m testing a telegram python module, telethon :D
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, Uninterruptable Power Supply
<ubptgbot> TheBigWizard was added by: TheBigWizard
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @TheBigWizard, Hello. Check out the link for stuff about UBports … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, Upper Platonic Charginomics
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Great Philosopher
<ubptgbot> <Zack> @Stereofont, For the timer you mean?
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> @UniversalSuperBox, [Edit] Done.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Zack, i think he meant to run on the watch
<ubptgbot> <juakote> Hi...
<ubptgbot> <juakote> The battery save app?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what are you asking?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Zack, Open Source OS for the watch
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @juakote, Which is your first language?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> https://asteroidos.org/wiki/documentation/
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> [Edit] https://asteroidos.org
<ubptgbot> <juakote> spanish
<ubptgbot> <juakote> @Stereofont, 👍
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> https://t.me/UBPorts_ES
<ubptgbot> <juakote> 👍
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Welcome
<ubptgbot> <juakote> Catalonia, spain...
<ubptgbot> <juakote> Thank's
<ubptgbot> escu1ap was added by: escu1ap
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> https://t.me/UBports_ca
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @escu1ap, Hello Ilya. Welcome. Check out our link for UBports info … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> (Photo, 620x310) https://irc.ubports.com/gTjLNKr7.png
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @Flohack, now I just need to finish and release Gemini 16.04 port :)
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @Flohack, [Edit] now I just need to finish and release Gemini UBPorts 16.04 port :)
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @Flohack, I am already flashing 16.04 on my FP2
<ubptgbot> ikoas was added by: ikoas
<ubptgbot> <Zack> @Stereofont, Thank you I will definitely take a look at this
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Flohack, Just in time for Ubuntu Touch on the Nexus 5X!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> oh wait
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/uDABwZKa.mp4
<ubptgbot> <Zack> @Stereofont, There is no pebble watch in the list unfortunately, are the mentioned watches somehow compatible with Ubuntu Touch through the AsteroidOS?
<ubptgbot> benaph_tsmx was added by: benaph_tsmx
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Zack, Really, I was suggesting an alternative to compatibility but without using a proprietary OS
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @benaph_tsmx, Hello Ben. If you are new to UBports I suggest that you read … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Zack, I think some work was done on communication between Asteroid and UT but I don't remember exactly
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Ahah. Yes it was suggested to recompile the sync function from Jolla. Needs a volunteer
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome ikoas. If you are new to UBports I suggest that you read https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <jonny> What am I supposed to do if the installer's progress bar reached the end, but the text still shows "Downloading file 1 of 6"?
<ubptgbot> <jonny> It is running for an hour now...
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @jonny, Sack the installer developer?  😉
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @jonny, Means nothing happened for an hour
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> are both adb and fastboot installed?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, because it's started downloading files
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Restart the installer, I suppose
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @jonny, Are you using the snap?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Fwd from UBports News Channel: The UBports Community is pleased to announce the immediate availability of the UBports Installer as a fully confined snap package. … Special thanks to snapcraftio, Canonical and the Ubuntu community for the help and advice. … Run "snap install ubports-installer" on any Linux distro! … #ubports
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @Stereofont, Yes
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @dohbee, Yes. And it has been working before...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @jonny, Cables …
<ubptgbot> <Tompla> @jonny, It happened to me too. … I changed computer, cable, house, continent and Planet and in the end it worked
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> USB Micro-B is creat
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> [Edit] USB Micro-B is great
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @jonny, Just had another FP2 that has got stuck
<ubptgbot> <Tompla> The whole process shouldn't be too long
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> 1. Give it a kick. 2. Get a good night's sleep and try again
<ubptgbot> <Zack> @Stereofont, Thanks! I'm curious whether there is something to be found about it
<ubptgbot> <jonny> Now my root filesystem seems to be full. When I start the installer again my whole system freezes. Not even the good old SUB shortcut works to reboot...
<ubptgbot> <jonny> It should have 28 GB, but GNOMEs analysis tools shows only 16 GB of size and tells me it was full. 😳
<ubptgbot> <jonny> Now the ubports installer crashes on start with a seg fault.
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @Stereofont, Who again was the developer? Jan? He lives nearby...
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @Stereofont, I take you second advise for now.
#ubports 2018-04-18
<ubptgbot> <jakko> 👍
<ubptgbot> Dhaval was added by: Dhaval
<ubptgbot> <Dhaval> Does it support android 4.3 ?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, Haha
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @jonny, Tell him Wayne Out There demands results
<ubptgbot> neversettle was added by: neversettle
<ubptgbot> <jonny> Isnt there a way to upgrade to 16.04 via command line?
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> @jonny, there is. After connecting your phone via usb use command line to flash 16.04 onto your phone.
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @KrisJacewicz, And how do I know what to do? Adb and fastboot access I have.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @jonny, You need a cmdline for ubuntu device flash, but I am on the road, cant take a proper look
<ubptgbot> <jonny> Ok, I will look into it at night.
<ubptgbot> <andreasimonetti> @jonny, when i had this kind of problems i could resolve cleaning the cache of the ubports-installer. it always store all the downloaded packages...
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @andreasimonetti, Sounds good. Where do I find that?
<ubptgbot> <woozy_wolf> Which new Device would you recommend for Ubuntu Touch? Thanks so far. 👌
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> @woozy_wolf, FairPhone 2
<ubptgbot> <andreasimonetti> @jonny, if i remember well.. /home/user/.cache/ubports
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @woozy_wolf, Hard to say without knowing budget, availability, needs, etc. See yourself the current devices list http://ubuntu-touch.io/devices
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @Dhaval, UBPorts is not Android
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @woozy_wolf, If you are insterested in convergence the Nexus 5 is the Winner
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Dhaval & @neversettle. If you are new to UBports I suggest that you read https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @malditobastardo, I would get a OnePlusThree and be prepared to be very patient
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Stereofont, This too!
<ubptgbot> <woozy_wolf> @advocatux, @advocatux Thank you. 😊👍
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @woozy_wolf, You're welcome!
<ubptgbot> <Dhaval> @NotKit, What are hardware requirement for device ? Or will it install on sony xperia m ?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> the minimum is 1 GB RAM and ARMv7 CPU, but it will install only on the devices in the list: http://ubuntu-touch.io/devices
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> everything else needs porting/adaptation, which is not straightforward to do
<ubptgbot> <Zack> 16.04 is stable? 😱
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> No
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> not at all
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> @Zack, it will be.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @YougoChats hope this works well for you my man :D
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Fwd from O0O00O0OO: Using the libertine app, install vlc-plugin-sdl. Then go to Tools -> Preferences in VLC. There, click on "All", bottom left corner. In the left column you find Video -> Output Modules. Choose "Simple DirectMedia Layer video output"
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> done 😊
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> also "colored ascii art video output"? lol
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Haha yeah that's some trippy stuff if you're ever on hallucinogenics.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Another advantage of VLC over the native media player app is the ability to run network streams e.g. from Youtube.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Also, I know how to tweak Audacity's settings to get it running on UT hardware - if that interests you too, just ask.
<ubptgbot> <Mark> @TartanSpartan, :o You can get Audacity running on an N5?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Mark, No. Nothing works in libertine on n5, as there's a weird bug there
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @jonny, Via adb, on phone, run `system-image-cli -vvvv --switch ubports-touch/16.04/devel`
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Maybe need to run with sudo, too. Don't recall exactly
<ubptgbot> <Mark> @dohbee, Thanks Rodney.
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> just got my nexus 5 will magic device tool work
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> @Mark Mullins, It works.  But it takes you to legacy build
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> Use the official flashing tool
<ubptgbot> <Dhaval> @NotKit, When I open this page http://ubuntu-touch.io/device/titan  … Getting 404 not found error.
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> https://ubports.com/ru_RU/blog/ubports-1/post/a-titan-in-the-community-93
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> [Edit] https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-1/post/a-titan-in-the-community-93
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @TartanSpartan, hi seumas, please do it and post image of both running
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> 😺😺
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @TartanSpartan, yes please, starting audacity instantly and consistently crashes my FP2 :P
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Rejoice in the consistently part.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> People seek high and low for consistency and you have found the pearl.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> it's strangely satisfying. so much better than the random crashing my FP2 usually does.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Does it fail on startup, or can you tweak settings but then it crashs if you try to load a song?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> it shows the app splash for about a second, then shows the FP2 bootsplash 😊
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> secretly, the app is just a script issuing reboot -f
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> *don't do that, it breaks things*
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Well then IDK how to cure that, my crash was the latter, less-breaking case. Maybe a dependency problem?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well your turbo does have 4GB RAM, and octacore SoC no?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> FP2 has 1GB?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> probably not totally unrelated :)
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> sounds about right. looks to me like a standard issue out of memory FP2 drama queen quit event
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, 2Gb
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> heh. someone tell my FP2 that :P
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> But Audacity isn't overly memory intensive, I don't think. And it runs on my M10 too which also only has 2GB. Not sure how similar the M10 and FP2's CPU are though.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> FP2's cpu looks like this: … https://t.me/ubports_ot/13166
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> MSM8974 is not bad..
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> At least it'll get mainline the fastest eventually
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> also, it doesn't have big.LITTLE, which is a plus to me
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> more cores don't matter if they only end up draining more power
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> install complete were are storage settings and usage
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> usage is in system settings under about, iirc
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> oh and where is the nearby scope
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's not in the open store
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> oh
<ubptgbot> <Mark> Where did the Nearby Scope pull its data from?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Mark, other scopes. it's just an aggregator: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nearby-team/nearby-scope/trunk/view/head:/click-src/aggregator/child_scopes.json#L217
<ubptgbot> <Mark> :) That's a very interesting page! So the answer is: no, it wouldn't be easy just to create a web app in stead.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, it'd be easy for someone to build a click, but most of those scopes are probably no longer avaialble either
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> i still happen to actually have the today scope installed. it is completely empty as all the services that used to feed content to it are no longer there. i expect the same goes for nearby scope.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well you probably don't have any of the child scopes it queries from
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> it never lived up to it's potential, and as it would be up to the maintainers to extract the data from 3rd party sources (3rd party sources like their own apps and won't cooperate without incentive $ ) i'm not surprised or upset Ubports team took a differen direction and priority
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @dohbee, it only shows telegram, in a pretty useless way
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> It is a shame not to be able to use the scopes that he was present in the old versions ub ...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @YougoChats, right, all the other scopes don't exist in the open store: https://open-store.io/?type=scope
<ubptgbot> <Mark> I'm fairly ambivalent about scopes on the whole, but the nearby scope idea was a very good one.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i guess, if you like broadcasting your location to N different web services all at the same time
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> @Mark, the "today-scope" was interesting for me
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Yes
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Today Scope
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/fX2GfmO4.png
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> the one thing it shows isn't even recent
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> or helpul
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> [Edit] or helpful
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> [Edit] or helpfull
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the telegram scope is going away at some point too, i think
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, i guess all scopes are
<ubptgbot> Samuele was added by: Samuele
<ubptgbot> <Samuele> Hey
<ubptgbot> <NikosChat> Welcome Samuele
<ubptgbot> <Samuele> :)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Samuele, Hi Samuele, you can take a look to https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> There are language groups too
<ubptgbot> <Samuele> Oh! Thanks, I will.
<ubptgbot> <AkshitGarg> @advocatux, No bots?
<ubptgbot> <Samuele> @advocatux, That's nice.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/WsAMUvFk.webp
<ubptgbot> <AkshitGarg> @advocatux, 👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻
<ubptgbot> <Samuele> I was reading the faq and i noticed a typo... Is there anyone that i can report that to?
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> Best OS eva
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> Is chromecast supported as wireless display
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> chromecast is not supported, no
<ubptgbot> <Samuele> Is there a way to emulate ubports on a pc? I'd like to try it out, but i don't have a supported device
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not really
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can run a unity8 session on an ubuntu 16.04 VM for example, but there are some differences, and lots of apps are only compiled for armhf on 15.04
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (apps in the open store that is)
<ubptgbot> <Samuele> Oh
<ubptgbot> <Samuele> Well, i haven't run unity in a while … I might do that
<ubptgbot> <Samuele> What about the raspberry pi?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you could run unity8 on it too i guess. you can run more click apps from the store there, but the experience will still be mostly the same as running it on x86 PC
<ubptgbot> <Samuele> Oh ok
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> What is the status of andbox
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the status of anbox is that it's still not available on all devices, and 16.04 is not a stable release yet
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> Thnx
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> Eta for 16.04
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not before it's ready
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> which should be sometime before the heat death of the universe
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Samuele, I think @wayneoutthere can tell you
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> Are there any music recognition apps for ut
<ubptgbot> Alaattin Ozcelik was added by: Alaattin Ozcelik
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Mark Mullins, No.You could make your own webapp though
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Hello Alaattin. Check this link for more about UBports … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> Jason was added by: Sconio
<ubptgbot> <Rkstl> I have halium ubports installed. It does not boot, but if i try to connect thru ssh it hangs without output, and it doesnt even ask for the password. Suggestionz?
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> repeat the setting up of the rmnet, maybe it's your local network manager that is messing with it
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> (and there is a halium channel and a ubports porting one)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Alternatively, let me know if this works: https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/560
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Try setting the IP first.
<ubptgbot> <Rkstl> @dohniks, I always set it, in halium reference and plasma mobile ssh works
<ubptgbot> <Rkstl> I will try that thing
<ubptgbot> <Rkstl> It worked D:. Now i get a permission denied, but I played a bit with pam stuff so, i'll reinstall the rootfs and see if the problem was that
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Rkstl, Hmm. What device, kernel, and chipset?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> so yeah.  is there a way to find messages to myself in the thread above?  after you check the mentioned message and then want to go back, it's lost .. anyway.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> someone here mentioned a typo?  I'm your man.  PM me any typos and I can handle this job! :)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Samuele ^
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> crap, sorry
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> missclick
<ubptgbot> <Rkstl> @UniversalSuperBox, Samsung galaxy on7 pro anyway it works now
<ubptgbot> <Rkstl> However systemctl says "failed to list units:Failed to execute program org.freedesktop.systemd1:permission denied". What about this?
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> Is anyone currently working on a car mode for ut
<ubptgbot> <Samuele> @wayneoutthere, Here, sorry for the late reply
<ubptgbot> <Samuele> I noticed a typo in the faq in the minimum requirements section
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Mark Mullins, not sure what that would be, so probably unlikely
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Yeah, what do you mean by car mode
<ubptgbot> <Samuele> @K31j0, Probably a car integration … I think android and apple have that
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Well we can't integrate
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> into their proprietary bullshit
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> like CarPlay
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> or Android Auto
<ubptgbot> <Samuele> Of course
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> For me I was thinking about integrating raspberry pi into a car after I get one
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> AFAIK there's no open platform like CarPlay/Android Auto
<ubptgbot> <Samuele> @K31j0, Nice!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i'm not even sure what those two things do
<ubptgbot> <Samuele> @dohbee, Me too
<ubptgbot> <Samuele> Proably notification info
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> They show music status, notifications, and other stuff on the car's dashboard
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And they allow the use of Siri or Google Assistant (depending on the integration, of course) from a button on the steering wheel
<ubptgbot> <Samuele> @UniversalSuperBox, Music status is already a thing using bluetooth i think
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ubuntu Touch may disappoint you there...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, nexus 4 apparently doesn't do a2dp anyway
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> at least i couldn't get it to stream music to my car, even with android
<ubptgbot> <Samuele> (Photo, 1138x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/YI6NJJ9G.png
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Maybe chip's broken
<ubptgbot> <Samuele> @Samuele, @wayneoutthere
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @Samuele, I think we could pull something off with XBMC/Kodi/Whateverit'scallednow
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Aaaaaaaaaand I need to study bluez for phone integration
<ubptgbot> <Samuele> @K31j0, Is kodi available yet?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> cable isn't really that great for talking to the phone, because >Android kernels
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> For Pi there's even a distro which is made solely to ship kodi
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> an actual in-car stereo would need a lot of customization from where unity8 is today
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the  current interaction model is not really suited for certain uses
<ubptgbot> <Samuele> @K31j0, Yeah, i tried that on mine … I prefer thinkering so i installed raspbian instead
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Well I'd only use stereo as a display for my project anyway
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Or just slam a display and an amplifier in there
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> no wheel controls then, but whatever
<ubptgbot> <Samuele> It would be nice to have a plugin for kodi that integrates with the phone over bt
<ubptgbot> <Samuele> That way it would be portable
<ubptgbot> <Samuele> @K31j0, Unless you modify the wheel controls
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> That needs tinkering with bluez
<ubptgbot> <Samuele> @K31j0, Does bt work well rn?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> I don't even know if it has documentation
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you don't need to modify wheel controls
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @Samuele, where? I can imagine Pi3's integrated bluetooth will work well
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @dohbee, Depends on the car
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not really. what is needed, is an electrical interface to interpret the button presses
<ubptgbot> <Samuele> @dohbee, The pi would be nice for that
<ubptgbot> <Samuele> @K31j0, I meant in ubports
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Depends on the device I guess
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> official devices marked as stable probaly work well, I have none, so I can't tell
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> depending on the car, that may be CAN interface, or custom device to handle changes in resistance, or such
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or you can go for an ir or bluetooth remote control, too
<ubptgbot> <Samuele> Yeah
<ubptgbot> <Samuele> That could work
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i'd rather get a unity8-ish thing on my PC first, though
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> In some generations of my favourite car there's fiber optics cable connecting stereo to everything else, but wheel controls have different cables prooobably
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> bugatti?
<ubptgbot> <Samuele> @K31j0, Fiber optics?! Nice
<ubptgbot> <Samuele> @dohbee, Yeah... … Tbh i prefer xfce4
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @dohbee, Saab 9-3
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> I don't dig supercars
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/cKg6wIEx.webp
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> pretty sure there's no fiber in a saab
<ubptgbot> <Samuele> Why would they use fiber? Seems weird
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> to waste money
<ubptgbot> <Samuele> Yeah
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> @Rkstl, ubports uses upstart not systemd. is that it?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @dohbee, To bankrupt
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UC30RLEpKh0 some people bypass it, so
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> like 2003-2007 have that
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> it connects to the amp
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @dohniks, ubuntu 16.04 uses systemd for some things, upstart is still used for the user session, but systemd is used for system level things mostly
<ubptgbot> <Rkstl> @dohniks, Yes, latest caf sudoku 7.1 rootfs
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> @dohbee, oh, I didn't know. thanks!
<ubptgbot> <Samuele> I hope there are optical in/out jacks for audio
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> probably not
<ubptgbot> <Samuele> Meh
<ubptgbot> <Samuele> If everything uses fiber, having optical jacks seems logical
<ubptgbot> <Samuele> Speaking about audio, the cd player in my hifi is the weirdest thing ever
<ubptgbot> <Samuele> It's an ide cd drive connected to the amplifier
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, the fiber connections there aren't the same as the fiber audio connection you normally see on consumer electronics
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but yes, i presume it's only used for the audio channels there
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> pops in
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> uh
<ubptgbot> <Wolfgang Eder> (Photo, 591x361) https://irc.ubports.com/m4blMvDq.png Anybody any clue? Try to install UBPorts on my aquaris e 4.5...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyway, we're getting a bit off topic now with that
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Wolfgang Eder, You need to use SPFlashTool to install Ubuntu on your device before you can use our installer
<ubptgbot> <Samuele> @dohbee, I assumed so... Using standards = making less money on official repair kits
<ubptgbot> <Wolfgang Eder> @UniversalSuperBox, And with the SPFlash Tool I do what exactly?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Wolfgang Eder, https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/install.html#install-on-legacy-android-devices
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Wolfgang Eder, Come to the install group
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> we can help you there
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> https://t.me/WelcomePlus
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @Samuele, are you italian Samuele? wanna join the italian group @ubportsitaliano?
<ubptgbot> Antonio Rensi was added by: Antonio Rensi
<ubptgbot> <Wolfgang Eder> @UniversalSuperBox, Thanks for the link.
<ubptgbot> <Antonio Rensi> Whe can i find more about anbox on ubports UT ?
<ubptgbot> <Antonio Rensi> [Edit] Where can i find more about anbox on ubports UT ?
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/dailyuse/anbox.html
<ubptgbot> <Antonio Rensi> Ok! Thank you!
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> And another Italian 😎
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Antonio you just missed the link
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Bur check out … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Antonio Rensi> Oh! Allright, I will do it.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> [Edit] But check out … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Antonio Rensi> I'm not Italian, my ancestors was, I'm brazilian.
<ubptgbot> <Antonio Rensi> [Edit] I'm not Italian, my ancestors were, I'm brazilian.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Sincere apologies. There is however a Portuguese group 😎
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> It is in the link
<ubptgbot> <Antonio Rensi> Don't worry! I love Italy!
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> 👍
<ubptgbot> <Antonio Rensi> Thank you, Lionel!
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Getting lost in the UBports Supergroup?  Got busy?  Need just the key info?  Subscribe to the UBports Official Telegram News Channel NOW!! You're just one click away: https://t.me/ubports_news
#ubports 2018-04-19
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> What wireless display are supported
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DisplayCasting
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I searched for "Ubuntu Touch supported wireless display"
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Your mileage may vary depending on your device, but this is generally a good resource
<ubptgbot> Stephen Jackson was added by: Stephen Jackson
<ubptgbot> <Stephen Jackson> Is there a .zip file for UT rather than the installer? My phone is getting hung up on "waiting to enter recovery mode."
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> @technicalbird, I can't get UBports installer to detect my device, it shows up as a fastboot device (via cmdline) but Ubports just sits there waiting, any ideas?
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> @JasonMD, Which os are you using?
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <nikhilbhalwankar> @JasonMD, Which devi e u have?
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> ok, I was using the snap version, I downloaded the .deb and installed that and that version detects my connected phone
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> Nexus 4
<ubptgbot> <nikhilbhalwankar> Me too installed using apt
<ubptgbot> <nikhilbhalwankar> Not snap
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> Installing now 😁
<ubptgbot> <nikhilbhalwankar> It works
<ubptgbot> jhunterz was added by: jhunterz
<ubptgbot> <dotevo> Who is using 16.04? Because I have so many problems that I think that I did something wrong.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dotevo, No its development beta. Its not in a stable state
<ubptgbot> <dotevo> I know :-) But I hoped that is more "stable" that I have
<ubptgbot> <dotevo> @Flori
<ubptgbot> <dotevo> @Flohack Where is the part of the UT when you are selecting Wifi to connect from bar?
<ubptgbot> <dotevo> Right now I have 2 annoying bugs. :-/
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> I just installed it and went straight back to 15.04
<ubptgbot> <dotevo> I'm sure that UT 16.04 is not for the users.
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> Correct, it's not deemed to be suitable for users until it reaches the stable channel.
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> Been a while since I tried UT, is there any way of using whatsapp? I see LoquiIM does that work?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dotevo, What you mean?
<ubptgbot> <dotevo> @Flohack, @Flo I have but that is not storing my wifi password (or is but...) and I have to write it down after each reboot.  Maybe I can fix it but I do not know in which repository I can find this part of source code.
<ubptgbot> <dotevo> @Flohack, [Edit] @Flohack  I have but that is not storing my wifi password (or is but...) and I have to write it down after each reboot.  Maybe I can fix it but I do not know in which repository I can find this part of source code.
<ubptgbot> <dotevo> @Flohack, [Edit] @Flohack  I have bug that is not storing my wifi password (or is but...) and I have to write it down after each reboot.  Maybe I can fix it but I do not know in which repository I can find this part of source code.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dotevo, This will be not so easy, a lot of devices had this problem already sometimes. And it seems to reappaer now, are you still on 16.04?
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> @dotevo, on 15.04 I had solved around wifi password problem with just simple script. My problem was due to deleted NVRAM so I would end up with a new random MAC address every time I power up my UT device, but the method I used, I think it would also solve your problem.  … In a script you can edit configs in  /etc/NetworkM
<ubptgbot> anager/system-connections/ and then restart the networking service if a profile file was altered. The phone should automatically connect afterwards. You can run such script manually, or use cron or something else, depending on your needs.
<ubptgbot> <Donieck> Hi what interesting is in Unity 8?
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> why is interesting?
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> maybe the answers are diferent depending who is answering it. … In my case it's because of convergence enviroment and because it's unity. I'm missing it a lot in desktop 😭
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> What  are you missing? Unity <=7 and Unity8 are different DEs. Both exist as community projects. Unity 7 can still be installed from the Ubuntu archive: … $ sudo apt install ubuntu-unity-desktop … ...and select Unity from the login screen
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> yeah, i know that they are different but they share a lot of concepts. Unity 8 there was still "beta" for desktop. In the case of unity 7, now that I'm testing 18.04 im missing some behaviors from unity tweak tool like minimize when clicking on the icon dash, choose behaviors to snaping points windows,  the top bar was more usefull a
<ubptgbot> nd of course the hability to suspend the device without pressing alt key 😂 … Anyway I didn't know that i can install unity. I'm going to test it right know 😁.  Thanks Alan.
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> @alan_griffiths, ohhhhhhhhhhhh looks like everything is working pretty well. 1000 thanks Alan
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Stephen & @jhunterz. If you are new to UBports I suggest that you read https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @j2g2rp, It wasn't me it was https://community.ubuntu.com/c/desktop/ubuntu-unity-dev
<ubptgbot> <dotevo> @Flohack I use 16.04 still :-) What is strange... After reboot when I'm trying to connect to the Wifi is asking about password "name {X+1}".
<ubptgbot> <Mark> I haven't tried Unity8 for a while either: Does the top of the window niftily turn into a menu in Unity8, like it did latterly in Unity7?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Its creating a new entry in network manager. Sometimes also happens on 15.04 reason unknown
<ubptgbot> <dotevo> for me happens all the time
<ubptgbot> <dotevo> so maybe I can fix it
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @dotevo, Only 2? Then hurry up and upgrade! ;)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dotevo, We use a lot of packages from Ubuntu upstream. So good luck with network manager, wpa supplicant etc. Its not our code
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Maybe its just a permission problem
<dvdk> hi, just got a refurbished nexus 5 and install ubports.  problem: microphone volume (during calls) is very low.
<dvdk> is there any known fix?  tweaking mixer settings etc.?
<ubptgbot> <juakote> (Sticker, 392x512) https://irc.ubports.com/0x0FaiNL.webp
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> This anwer could sound funny to you but I had the same problem in my N5, and I gently brushed the mic grid with a toothbrush
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> and it's working fine since then
<dvdk> i don't even know where the mic is.
<dvdk> also there are many online reprots climing that this can be tuned on android
<dvdk> like turning off noise cancellation.  any chance this can be tweaked on UT?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yep, I saw all those comments too, but as I say, the toothbrush method worked for me
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> It seems the N5 speaker & mic grids are specially prone to get blocked by dirt
<ubptgbot> <leoaslan> Hi friends any news about nexus 5x
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> dvdk, did you update your N5 to the latest Android version available before installing UT?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @leoaslan, No, still work in progress
<ubptgbot> OSILayer8 was added by: OSILayer8
<dvdk> @advocatux.  no i did not.  it did show android 5.0.1. any chance i can do taht still?
<ubptgbot> <leoaslan> @advocatux, Ok
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> dvdk if you're running UT already, see https://forums.ubports.com/topic/815/howto-n5-update-baseband-firmware
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @OSILayer8, Hi, welcome. See https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<dvdk> @advocatux.  thanks, will give it a try.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<dvdk> also opened up the back cover, but mic neither visible nor accessible from there :/
<dvdk> other than that: very cool, seems to support even LTE.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> just try to clean the grids and see if the mic sound improves
<dvdk> if that won't work, I see there are even N5 microphone replacement kits sold online...
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> I have a BQ E4.5 and wanted know if it'll be possible connect by Bluetooth to a Citroen C4 when there be an OTA with 16.04. Some time ago I was able to connect but not now.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Cesar_Herrera are you following "The" Bluetooth Thread? … https://forums.ubports.com/topic/457/the-bluetooth-thread
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> @advocatux, No, thanks.
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> Printer setup ut
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> That message is as cryptic as printer's messages 😆
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> @advocatux, I recall I said it on  28 Jul 2017, 22:23. I forgot it.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yep, I knew you were there at the beginning but I didn't know if you are still following that thread
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> No. No following. Thanks.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> [Edit] No. Not following. Thanks.
<ubptgbot> <Rkstl> How to debug upstart? Is there a command like systemd systemctl?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The commands are `start` `stop` and `status`. You might also be interested in `initctl`.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Debug logs will be in `/var/log/syslog`
<ubptgbot> <Rkstl> only 'start'?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Er, better logs at least
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep
<ubptgbot> <Rkstl> Ah ok, ill try thanks
<ubptgbot> <Rkstl> Does new rootfs supports caf, too? Because latest caf sudoku one is a bit old and misses libgui symbols
<ubptgbot> <Rkstl> Maybe thats why display doesnt start
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The first comment here may help: https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/494
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You will get Mir servers, but Unity 8 still won't start
<ubptgbot> <Rkstl> But sudoku one seems broken: it misses a libgui symbol when trying to run test_hwcomposer
<ubptgbot> <Rkstl> So?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It is broken
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's why it isn't listed anywhere
<ubptgbot> <Rkstl> So? I update it with apt or what?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'd recommend switching to the standard one
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> There aren't new packages
<ubptgbot> <Rkstl> And it works with caf?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you do what is in the issue I posted above, you will get Mir servers starting. You will not get Unity8.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So no
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Also, don't use the libhybris tests inside Ubuntu Touch. They were broken while Canonical had the project due to their changes to libhybris and haven't been fixed
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The programs in the `mir-tests` package will work better for you
<ubptgbot> <Rkstl> I tried it also on halium test tootfs which gave me the same error. I asked in halium group and they told me libhybris was old
<ubptgbot> <Rkstl> Thats why i think that sudoku rootfs is old :D
<dvdk> btw both my ubports devices (N5 and M10FHD) have an ugly browser bug: in zoom mode tap gestures are sent to the wrong screen position.
<dvdk> this bug only seems to be WRT screen coordinates processed in java script in a canves.  clicking on links seems to work even under zoom.
<ubptgbot> <Rkstl> Is there a way to get unity to work on caf or i have to wait to get the UI?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> you can try to recompile and debug, I guess just no ready solution
<ubptgbot> <Rkstl> But if i understood clearly, there's no way to make rootfses work with caf?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> aren't most of the currently supported devices caf?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> which would imply the rootfs works
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but there are some challenges in the switch to halium
<ubptgbot> <Rkstl> Yay
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> caf-7.1 is the one with all the changes
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> 5.1 is whatever
<ubptgbot> <Rkstl> What does it mean?
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> how do i install an armhf file in ut
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @dvdk, That problem happens with some games too, for example Planarity
<dvdk> @advocatux: any idea, where this is coming from?
<dvdk> is this a problem witth the "window manager" or with chrome itself?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Mark Mullins, install what exactly?
<dvdk> @advocatux: under github.com/ubports/chromium, it says "this repository is empty".  so where does the installed chromium come from (if i'd like to search the sources for the problem's cause)?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @dvdk, I think is Oxide
<dvdk> @advocatux: btw, baseband firmware upgrade worked like a charm.  microphone still low volume, though.
<dvdk> ah, branding removed chromium?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Have you brushed the grids?
<dvdk> no, at work, no toothbrushes around here.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the browser isn't chromium. it's an engine for qt/qml based on chromium content api
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also it's an older version
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> https://github.com/ubports/oxide
<dvdk> @advocatux, yeah, found it and just looking through the sources.  this will take some more time, nothing to do for procrastination at work :)
<dvdk> also, there is all the toolchain complexity if i tried to rebuild&install.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hence why oxide is not updated to latest chromium tree yet
<dvdk> @dohbee: problems understand the connecition, so does the source in ubports/oxide/ correspond to the browser on ubports 15.04/stable or does it not?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @dvdk, i guess the 'vivid' branch does
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but oxide is just the engine, the browser is webbrowser-app
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i'm not sure where your issue is exactly
<dvdk> ah, ok.  maybe that simplifies the search-space.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> i have a question about adb shell. it says all over the internet i should be able to do 'adb shell input "hello%sworld"` but all i get is `/bin/bash: input: command not found` … is there something i have to or can do to get this working?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> [Edit] i have a question about adb shell. it says all over the internet i should be able to do `adb shell input "hello%sworld"` but all i get is `/bin/bash: input: command not found` … is there something i have to or can do to get this working?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @YougoChats, You need to install adb tools
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> on the pc?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @YougoChats, what are you expecting there exactly?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> What OS are you running in your PC?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> `input` is not a valid command in the shell on the phone
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> win 7, but i do realize it has that minimal 15 second adb install.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @dohbee, hmm so no keyevents for UT?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @YougoChats, `input` doesn't work on PC either
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what are you trying to do exactly?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> well, bity of a roundabout attempt. OSK won't come up for password or email input fields in libertine. i didn't have a BT keyboard with me, but do have a PC with adb. so i figured perhaps i can push text strings to my phone
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> [Edit] well, bit of a roundabout attempt. OSK won't come up for password or email input fields in libertine. i didn't have a BT keyboard with me, but do have a PC with adb. so i figured perhaps i can push text strings to my phone
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> which led me to a new and interesting way of using adb... if it works at least
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no you can't do that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know what the 'input' thing is on android, but it's not on ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know if there's any user-friendly cli tool to send an event to input device on ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> that's too bad. sending key events and text strings to devices through adb sounded like a fun feature.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> i figured it was part of adb as it is
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, adb shell just runs a command on the phone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> input is apparently a tool included in android
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not sure if it's a generic thing that just sends events to input dev though
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> no idea either
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> 🤔wonder if some sort of xdotool kind of solution could work.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> UT has no Xorg, but libertine does?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> libeertine is xorg on top of mir sort of
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> each app is in a different X server
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> or, is there actually a way to summon OSK on special input fields, which is where this all started :-P
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> fix the bug :P
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyway, need to eat
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> bon appetit
<ubptgbot> Lee was added by: Lee
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Lee, H Leei, welcome. See https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Lee, [Edit] Hi Lee, welcome. See https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> Anyone have any idea how to setup instagraph
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/tMzP994F.mp4
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Neat!
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @Ismaelbonato, The first is in staged mode and the second with windowed mode?
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> Yep
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> There are many things to yet
<ubptgbot> <devsigma_bot> @Ismaelbonato, Wonderfull
<ubptgbot> <devsigma_bot> Looks great for usability
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> Thank for your feedback
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> [Edit] There are many things to do yet
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Does anyone know if is safe to re-lock the bootloader after installing UT?
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> yes, it's nice
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @advocatux, No. It will delete the os
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> And all your data too of course
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @dohbee, We're discussing that in the Spanish group. I've the idea that you can't do it unless is stock rom again but someone said "no problem"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Well it's a lie. Many problems
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @dohbee, [Edit] We're discussing that in the Spanish group. I have the idea that you can't do it unless is stock rom again but someone said "no problem"
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> Is there anyway to convert an android app to run on ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <Diego> Fwd from Security News for EveryOne: Plataforma de detección de amenazas zero-day para Linux … https://capsule8.com/ … #linux
<ubptgbot> <Diego> Fwd from Security News for EveryOne: https://www.adslzone.net/2018/04/17/hackers-rusos-router/
<ubptgbot> <Diego> Fwd from Security News for EveryOne: https://www.adslzone.net/2018/04/16/intel-vulnerabilidad-bios-uefi/
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> @Diego, oh, i have the router 4G
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> idem
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Those posts are between OT content and spam
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Mark Mullins, if you have the source, you can write a port, which is easy or very hard depending on the app
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @advocatux, yeahindeed
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Besides it doesn't make sense to post in Spanish in the SG
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @advocatux, yeah... it's somewhat like English but not exactly
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @wayneoutthere, 😂 Yep... Hammer Time then?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> hammer what?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> I don't see nothing...
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> de nada
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Now you see it, now you don't see it 🤔
<ubptgbot> <aribk> Problem installing Ubuntu Touch (stable) on brand new Nexus 5. I followed the steps and everything wint fine until "pushing files to device... pushing file 1 of 13" I then got the "Yikes ..." error message, selected "try again" and the installer has been hanging there for the past 15 min, while the device shows the Google logo. What s
<ubptgbot> hould I do??
<ubptgbot> <aribk> Forget it. I finally just "pulled the plug" and started over. Looks like things are going OK.
<ubptgbot> Krille was added by: Krille
<ubptgbot> Denis BLED was added by: Denis BLED
<ubptgbot> aefg was added by: aefg
<ubptgbot> <aefg> hi
<ubptgbot> <aefg> I have Ubuntu touch on my moto g3
<ubptgbot> <Krille> Hi, I am a brand new Ubuntu Touch user since one week on my nexus 5 :-)
<ubptgbot> <aefg> i am very happy with it
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @aefg, awesome
<ubptgbot> <aefg> @Krille, oh thats great
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Krille, amazing and welcome!
<ubptgbot> <aefg> calls are a little trouble but everything else works fine
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> g3?
<ubptgbot> <Krille> Hi all :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or on g2?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> You can find a bunch of important information about our community here:  … https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome … aefg Krille
<ubptgbot> <aefg> ah yes i think is g2
<ubptgbot> <aefg> i am not sure
<ubptgbot> <aefg> what programming languages can i use to develop an application
<ubptgbot> <aefg> I am new at programming
<ubptgbot> <aefg> I want to develop a game
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> probably whatever language you want, but the SDK toolkit is for QML
<ubptgbot> <aefg> oh I see
<ubptgbot> <aefg> is the SDK available with apt install on Ubuntu?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not really any more, and the IDE is not really being developed now
<ubptgbot> <aefg> oh
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you might want to take a look at clickable, which has some templates, and is used for building the package. and i think atom has a plug-in for it now
<ubptgbot> <aefg> emacs might have one too
<ubptgbot> <aefg> ok
<ubptgbot> <aefg> i'll look into it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't think there's one for emacs
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but you can write code with emacs for sure
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Denis. If you are new to UBports I suggest that you read https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Bolly, How did you make that ping
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/qu3q0d9g.mp4
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> @UniversalSuperBox, copy and paste ping and edit
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> I didn't mean to
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> 😂😂😂
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome hello helllo hello🙈 @UniversalSuperBox . If you are new to UBports I suggest that you read https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Stephen Jackson> Installed today and no mobile data. Any ideas - APN settings are correct.
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> @UniversalSuperBox, I have edited the ping
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You don't need to edit it
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's cool
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Stephen Jackson, You might not have the APN as correct as you think, then... It took me a few tries
<ubptgbot> <Stephen Jackson> I'll check it out again.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> those apns are a pain
<ubptgbot> <exar_kun> @wayneoutthere, It apns to the best of us
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> nice one, Josicles
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> you make me want to throat sing
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> and beat box
#ubports 2018-04-20
<ubptgbot> <exar_kun> Maybe soon
<ubptgbot> <amolith> I need to know who came up with this:
<ubptgbot> <amolith> (Sticker, 512x372) https://irc.ubports.com/DIGYCzJt.webp
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Because you are amazing
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> Hey guys my new Nexus 5 enter in ubports recovery mode but nothing happens
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Ismaelbonato, Are you flashing for the first time?
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/6ZsrrkYm.png
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> Yep
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> @amolith, Yep
<ubptgbot> <exar_kun> @Ismaelbonato, I did this just last night. I think we can help you in @WelcomePlus
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> I just unlocked bootloader and after  I ran  ubports installer
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @amolith, #BlameMarius, probably
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @UniversalSuperBox, Lol I love it. I saw the movie a couple of weeks ago and it was amazinh
<ubptgbot> <amolith> *amazing
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/ox6BOYOj.png
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> it works
<ubptgbot> Ayoub was added by: Ayoub
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Ayoub, Hi Ayoub, welcome. See https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <gsilvapt> @Ismaelbonato, Glad it worked. The first time I tried flashing, I also had this issue and had to try again to succeed 😊
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Hello, can you help me ? I try to install Unity8 on ubuntu 18.04 v2
<ubptgbot> <woozy_wolf> Hey Another Question. Is there also a list for "test" Devices. So without official support? Or are just builds for the listed one?
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> I'd like to use unity8 to use apps ( telegram, dekko, cloudmusic,... Etc,) I have successed on ubuntu 16.04, but with 18.04, I can't do it.
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @Sconio, There's development work needed: … https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1039/18-04-desktop-getting-it-working-again
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Thank you
<ubptgbot> afarian was added by: afarian
<ubptgbot> <afarian> Hey guys! I'm trying to flash my OnePlus one & after it auto-detects my device it just spins around the cute little robot. The message at the bottom says to connect my device with a USB cable (which it obviously is, it just detected it in the previous step). My OPO screen is sitting on fastboot mode. Any ideas?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @woozy_wolf, There's only official builds for supported devices
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @afarian, Hi Jenna, welcome. See https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @afarian come to https://t.me/WelcomePlus to get help
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> Does the nexus 5 still charge wirelessly with ut
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Mark Mullins, What??
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> I think he is asking if the N5 still charges wirelessly with UT... ;)
<ubptgbot> <Bernd> (Sticker, 507x512) https://irc.ubports.com/aQB62Zve.webp
<ubptgbot> <Mark> @Mark Mullins, :) Yes it does.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> What should I buy for that?
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> cool thnx and also are there any app porting tools for ut i would like to port tumblr
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @malditobastardo, Any charger supporting QI standard I suppose?
<ubptgbot> <Mark> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/D9BcVoz3.png
<ubptgbot> <Mark> This is the one I use
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/hIJBDWX6.webp
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> That's my one, works great
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/p1SirTXK.png
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/oRB0f4Nv.png
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Mark, I need one. I had no idea the N5 charged wirelessly lol
<ubptgbot> <Mark> @amolith, :) It's actually very useful.
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Does it use the micro USB port at all?
<ubptgbot> <Mark> yes
<ubptgbot> <Mark> @amolith, How do you mean? Mine has both USB and mini USB slots, but it's totally unconnected to the phone...
<ubptgbot> <amolith> I mean does the charger require a case that plugs into the USB port or anything? (I've never used a wireless charger if you can't tell)
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Mark, I mean does the charger require a case that plugs into the USB port or anything? (I've never used a wireless charger if you can't tell)
<ubptgbot> <Mark> I actually link it to a litium ion battery which is charged by a solar panel
<ubptgbot> <amolith> What?
<ubptgbot> <Mark> but yes, my unit is connected via USB in various ways
<ubptgbot> <amolith> I should probably just look it up. I'm sure that would answer my questions without bothering you 😉
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> The charger - phone relation is wireless but you need to plug the charger to "something" 😉
<ubptgbot> <Mark> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/pzDYTNLj.png
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> @amolith, Nothing required
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @advocatux, Lol I knew the charger had to be plugged it 😉
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @advocatux, [Edit] Lol I knew the charger had to be plugged in 😉
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 😂
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/3hDdTUwT.mp4
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @YougoChats, HAH it works
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> `adb shell` … `libertine-container-manager exec -c "xdotool type "hello world""`
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> [Edit] `adb shell` … `DISPLAY=:0 libertine-container-manager exec -c "xdotool type "hello world""`
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> pushes "hello world" to a text field in a desktop app in libertine
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> provided you have xdotool installed in that container, the desktop app is the first one you started (DISPLAY=:0) and the cursor is currenly in that text field
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> also `DISPLAY=:0 libertine-container-manager exec -c "matchbox-keyboard"
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> [Edit] also `DISPLAY=:0 libertine-container-manager exec -c "matchbox-keyboard"`
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/VDyyEfaU.png
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> gives  you a keyboard inside the x session
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> (install matchbox-keyboard ofc)
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> what is the window manager?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Xorg, in libertine on mir
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> [Edit] pushes `hello world` to a text field in a desktop app in libertine
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @amolith, what he said was that he connects it to a lithium battery which is charged by a solar panel. ;)  I'm on fire today!
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @YougoChats, is this news?  If so send it to news@ubports.com
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> it's a new level of tinkering and a real accomplishment in the poking-around-department for me for sure 😎
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> file it under "can you do [thing] in linux? YES YOU CAN"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> something that talks to input dev rather than x would be way better of course (and work outside libertine, for apps talking directly to mir, or via wayland)
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> Anyone else having random reboots on n5
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Mark Mullins, only when my power button was going bad
<ubptgbot> <matv1> Yeah power button going bad is a known hardware issue in the N5. Other then that there is the occasional Unity8 crash/restart, but that not really a reboot.
<ubptgbot> <Stephen Jackson> Still no love with APN settings. Can make calls and send texts but no data.
<ubptgbot> <AresMinos> Did the move to 16.04 happened yet? Is Anbox now included in Nexus5 images?  … If not, what's the timeline for anbox on hammerhead?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @AresMinos, 1. No 2. No 3. When it's done
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anbox doens't work on any qcom yet, afaik
<ubptgbot> <AresMinos> Oh, kk, seems I'll be sticking to Android for now then. Thanks.
<ubptgbot> <Rkstl> @AresMinos, No please
<ubptgbot> <AresMinos> Well, it's Lineage, and I need to run some android apps, dji go for drones, canon camera connect for cameras etc.
<ubptgbot> <Rkstl> No please
<ubptgbot> <Rkstl> Use UT
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> It's not a good marketing strategy to beg for users 😆
<ubptgbot> <Rkstl> It is
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's really not, and if you're trying to troll I suggest you stop
<ubptgbot> <Rkstl> I dont troll
<ubptgbot> <Dhaval> Hello, everyone
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> Hi there!
<ubptgbot> <Wolfgang Eder> I tried to make a webapp using https://open-store.io/app/webapp-creator.jujuyeh I have now a click but I do not now how to install it on my device.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> run `pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted my.click` on the device, after copying my.click to it
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Wolfgang if you set a username in your Telegram account is easier to ping you or invite you to other groups
<ubptgbot> <Wolfgang Eder> Thanks. It did work.
<ubptgbot> <mastereder> @advocatux, Thought I already have one. :D Thank you.
<ubptgbot> LOTNSAI was added by: LOTNSAI
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @LOTNSAI !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> <Zoran Aleksic> How long does flashing images take on ubport installer?
<ubptgbot> <aribk> Hi. I recently saw someone's suggestion for a very good looking replacement splash screen for the Nexus 5. Can't remember who's, nor which group I saw it in. Would like to install it. Who should I contact?
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @aribk, There's a issue opened on github for that
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> Hey is there anyway to get unity 8 on 16.04
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @aribk, I did discuss one for Fairphone 2 a few days ago. Other than that, I haven’t seen any discussion about it, sorry
<ubptgbot> <aribk> @mymike00, Thanks, I'll try to check that out.
<ubptgbot> <aribk> @YougoChats, 👍 ok.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Mark Mullins, on x86 PC you mean?
<ubptgbot> JuergenAusVS was added by: JuergenAusVS
<ubptgbot> <JuergenAusVS> Hello all, has anybody tried Oneplus Two?
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @JuergenAusVS !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @JuergenAusVS, Tried what
<ubptgbot> <JuergenAusVS> Tried to run touch on a oneplus two
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @JuergenAusVS, No there is no working port
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> Yes
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, why, flo???? why???
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @wayneoutthere, bc nobody ported it
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> i know. you were supposed to attack me
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> borrrring
#ubports 2018-04-21
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Anyone willing to send me a screenshot of the lockscreen of their UT tablet in portrait mode? I'm doing a presentation on Linux and I'm going to mention Ubuntu Touch. I've got one of my phone but I wanted one from a tablet to show both
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @amolith, No, tablets only do landscape lock screen
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @dohbee, Landscape then lol. I should be able to change the frame orientation
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Portrait would look same as the phone though
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (That's part of the reason by the UBports convergence logo looks so nice... balance.)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> :)
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Lol :P
<ubptgbot> <amolith> How do you get UT lockscreen into landscape mode on mobile?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Might be able to so something in UT Tweak Tool
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But otherwise it's locked based on the device profile
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Build u8 on x86, and run it in a window in lockscreen mode, and take a picture
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Lol I can just connect it to my monitor. That's landscape by default lol
<ubptgbot> <amolith> [Edit] Lol I can just connect it to my monitor. That's landscape by default
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Or tha
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Just do it live
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Unity8 is better than the unixporn screenshots
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @dohbee, I'm connecting my computer to a monitor which is connected to a projector. All of which is VGA. I only have an HDMI male to VGA female adapter for it and my UT adapter is HDMI male
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, Because large amounts of iteration and design experise was dumped into it?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Don't be sexist. It's not cool
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> oh lol
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, Because I said so? :)
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @dohbee, I disagree. I think it's different and would appeal to a different audience. I much prefer the stuff I see on unixporn but I know that that would intimidate some people
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @dohbee, [Edit] I disagree. I think it's different and would appeal to a different audience. I much prefer the stuff I see on unixporn but I know that that would intimidate some people lol
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @dohbee, [Edit] I disagree. I think it's different and would appeal to a different audience. I much prefer the stuff I see on unixporn but I know that that would intimidate some of the people I'm presenting to lol
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I know that @TartanSpartan has a tablet, he should be around pretty quick
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @amolith, Pfft, I was modding fvwm2 before most of those kids were born
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, I hope he's not. Pretty late in the UK right now
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc.ubports.com/fEkiFWqY.png
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @mateosalta, Swipe the keyboard down? :D
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @mateosalta, Could you possibly take it without the keyboard? 🙂
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc.ubports.com/64QVwm5y.png
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Perfect! Thank you!
<ubptgbot> S31BZ was added by: S31BZ
<ubptgbot> <S31BZ> anyone ever get it where the installer on mac sticks at "please connect device with usb cable"
<ubptgbot> <S31BZ> then my oneplus one just sticks in fastboot mode
<ubptgbot> <S31BZ> with the laptop not picking it up in ubports-installer
<ubptgbot> Michael Leurer was added by: Michael Leurer
<ubptgbot> <Michael Leurer> Hmm this is interesting. So this is a Ubuntu version for the phone?
<ubptgbot> <Michael Leurer> Does it support a galaxy note 8?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Michael Leurer, I think Ivan Semkin is working on a port for the S8+ but there isn't a port for the note 8 yet. You can check ubuntu-touch.io/devices to see the devices currently supported. Check out ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started!
<ubptgbot> <Michael Leurer> Thank you.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I think you've got the wrong person
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But I don't know who the right one is
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> nice looking hardware, but samsung always does do quite some wierd things with their software ui, would be  quite nice to see ubuntu touch on it
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> I always thought the curved edges would be great for the gesture navigation
<ubptgbot> <Michael Leurer> Soo good news I'm looking into porting Ubuntu touch for the note 8.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> I think we did some news desk and mentioned her... Maybe @sk8higher
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Nelly?
<ubptgbot> <sk8higher> what
<ubptgbot> <sk8higher> omg
<ubptgbot> <skrech> Hey guys, is someone notified when i make a pull requst for keyboard-component repo?
<ubptgbot> <skrech> Because i've made a pull request one week ago for the bulgarien keyboard layout and i hope for it to be included in the next ota
<ubptgbot> Ismail_ibn_Thomas_Al_Amreeki was added by: Ismail_ibn_Thomas_Al_Amreeki
<ubptgbot> <Danceswithcats> @Ismaelbonato, Hi all. Really basic question. With UBPorts installed, how do get my phone into fastboot?
<ubptgbot> <Tompla> @Danceswithcats, As you did before UT
<ubptgbot> <Tompla> (Correct me if I'm wrong)
<ubptgbot> <aribk> Could someone please point out to me where I can browse through open bugs and report bugs for UT?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Flohack this How-to needs the `FLO HACKS` tag too … https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1015/howto-opo-fix-mtp-driver-permissions
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Ismail_ibn_Thomas_Al_Amreeki, Hi, I think you already know it but anyway... take a look to http://ubports.com/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @aribk, https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/contribute/bugreporting.html
<ubptgbot> <aribk> @advocatux, 👍Thx!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> You're welcome
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @skrech, The status of your PR is "Review required. At least 1 approving review is required by reviewers with write access." Have patience, probably the maintainers are just a little bit overwhelmed now ;)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Danceswithcats, @Tompla is right, just don't forget to enable "Developer Mode"
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Hi @S31BZ, welcome. See https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @skrech, I will take care of this. Yes we are being notified
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> But not always someone finds time to check, especially I have no experience withthe keyboard 😆
<ubptgbot> <skrech> Nice, just wanted to be sure that i'm not missing a step in the procedure
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @Danceswithcats, You can search that for your phone. Usally you turn off the phone and plug in the usb connection to your computer while hold volume up.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @sk8higher, Full Circle Magazine is much better
<ubptgbot> Aique was added by: Aique
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Aique !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> Someone please tell me if there is any other mail app for ut aside from dekko
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> nope
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> Well is there anyway to get dekko 1
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> I don't have any builds for it anymore. Maybe someone else has an old click flying about.
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> Any idea how to get new build ready
<ubptgbot> <matv1> mhm is flashing a Meizu Pro 5 running 15.04 to 16.04 currently supposed to work with the installer? my first try just crashed after about 15 minutes :/
<ubptgbot> <Sander Klootwijk> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/y7uCuGw3.bin
<ubptgbot> <Sander Klootwijk> Mark I've got this one for you...
<ubptgbot> <Sander Klootwijk> It is an older Dekko build, but I don't know if it's the one you're looking for.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @matv1, Yes, it's supposed to work. Come to https://t.me/WelcomePlus
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> we can help you there
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> probably
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> :)
<ubptgbot> <matv1> allright
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Looking for something to do today? Got an Ubuntu Touch device? How about confirming some bugs! It's a super simple process, just go through the steps listed in the bug report and post your findings. https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues?q=is%3Aissue+is%3Aopen+label%3A%22needs+confirmation%22
<ubptgbot> <Pete> Anbox
<ubptgbot> <Pete> Oh sorry meant to search lol ignore me
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Anbox? Anbox! https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/dailyuse/anbox.html
<ubptgbot> <Pete> Haha yes thx
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Maybe someone can give a Telegram user some help as well? https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1153/struggling-with-telegram
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hi Dalton, using the opportunity :) do you know where ubports-installer writes down its logs?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Snap? Deb? Appimage?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Good question :) Let's start with deb
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> `~/.cache/ubports`
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Thank you!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Snap should be in the equivalent folder in `~/snap/ubports-installer`
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> And for the hat-trick... appimage? 😆
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> `~/.cache/.ubports`
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> [Edit] `~/.cache/ubports`
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Thanks again!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you're about to ask for Windows and Mac, I have no clue
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'd expect us to be putting things in `%APPDATA%` in windows
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> No, I'm not a bad person 😇
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Installer logs will be at `~/snap/ubports-installer/current/.cache/ubports`
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> [Edit] Snap logs will be at `~/snap/ubports-installer/current/.cache/ubports`
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Perfect
<ubptgbot> baspy was added by: baspy
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Hi @baspy, welcome. See https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> @baspy, no
<ubptgbot> <baspy> @Bolly, ok
<ubptgbot> <baspy> @Bolly, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuLFTGkuD68&t=47s
<ubptgbot> <baspy> i saw this on officialy site its saying it supports all kind of android
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> @baspy, https://devices.ubports.com/#/
<ubptgbot> <baspy> not listed😢
<ubptgbot> <baspy> you guys should make it work with any android
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If that was possible, we would be stupid not to do iy
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> [Edit] If that was possible, we would be stupid not to do it
<ubptgbot> <baspy> where can i get nightly builds like nethunter i wanna take the risk
<ubptgbot> <baspy> @UniversalSuperBox, yah sure
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's not possible.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But if you have Android porting experience, you might find our porting docs interesting: https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <baspy> ok thanks for time mates
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @UniversalSuperBox confess! You know how to install UT in any android device but you like to see users suffering and begging 😆
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> UBports helps making your offroad journey fun 😆
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> (Photo, 900x1200) https://irc.ubports.com/a36a5Qs5.png
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> looks nice
<ubptgbot> <giovanniiannotti> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/S1rcF9VA.webp
<ubptgbot> <Wiz> Hardcore
<ubptgbot> <Wiz> @baspy, Message #1
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> @baspy, [Edit] http://ubuntu-touch.io/devices
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Wiz, What?
<ubptgbot> Daniel Lowery was added by: Daniel Lowery
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Hi Daniel, welcome. See https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> sergioernestolima was added by: sergioernestolima
<ubptgbot> <Daniel Lowery> I have - and my installer is stuck on Waiting and won't pick up the phone
<ubptgbot> <Daniel Lowery> nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <Daniel Lowery> and the phone is stuck on Ubports Recovery
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @sergioernestolima !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> @Daniel Lowery, Go to https://t.me/WelcomePlus to get help
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Test
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/yYuhQgkp.null
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Hmm, that's the 1.1 version. Does anyone have the 1.8 version? And why isn't it on OpenStore anymore?
<ubptgbot> <matv1> yeah a pity. I believe Rudi gave up on Ubuntu Touch and I guess he pulled his click off the store
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Sucks if he isn't supporting it anymore, but the best we can hope for then is that someone has the 1.8 click. The standard FB app, long gone from uApp Explorer or OpenStore, has recently been showing a ghetto internet version of the site on tablet devices, so Sailbook is preferable.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> *webapp
<ubptgbot> <Daniel Lowery> hey Mathijs
<ubptgbot> <Daniel Lowery> All Ubports installation instructions should have a warning to expect the "Ubports Recovery" screen and to do nothing when it appears. It is confusing and counter-intuitive for a "recovery" screen to appear while an installation is successfully in progress, so some people assume that something went wrong with the installation,
<ubptgbot>  and they mistakenly click on a recovery screen option. … At any rate, the phone seemed bricked. The only thing that would appear on the phone's screen was a Google logo with an icon of a small, open lock. … I tried several times get back into fastboot by pressing the prescribed combination of the phone's buttons, and I tried every other combinatio
<ubptgbot> n of button presses -- all to no avail. … I remembered that fastboot was installed on my computer, so I connected the Nexus 5 and ran "fastboot oem unlock" in a terminal (can't remember if I was root) and the fastboot screen appeared on the phone!
<ubptgbot> <Daniel Lowery> From here - hope it helps
<ubptgbot> <Daniel Lowery> https://forums.ubports.com/topic/788/installing-on-nexus-5/8
<ubptgbot> <Daniel Lowery> and if it does, I suggest we get this thread stickied
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @Daniel Lowery, hey Daniel, thanks for that hint but that wasnt my issue. For flashing Turbo to 16.04/devel , the ubports-installer just does not seem to work. I finally reverted back to good old trusted ubuntu-device-flash and that worked for me. I would seriously like for someone to prove me wrong but I expect there is going t
<ubptgbot> o turn out some kind of bug. Possible device- and or channel specific.
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @TartanSpartan  https://github.com/Ruditimmermans/sailbook?files=1
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Right, but do you have to compile it yourself?
<ubptgbot> <S31BZ> @matv1, This is very true
<ubptgbot> <matv1> Hey @S31BZ so can you confirm this issue? I am hesitating filing a bug
<ubptgbot> <S31BZ> Tried using the ubports installer for my OnePlus One using both my Mac and my Linux laptop. Hung at "plug in device over usb" for me on either, various times.
<ubptgbot> <S31BZ> So feel free to file
<ubptgbot> <matv1> thanks for confirming. Sounds like the exact same. Were you flashing to 16.04 by any chance?
<ubptgbot> <S31BZ> Tried both that and the 15 release
<ubptgbot> <S31BZ> Both hung
<ubptgbot> <matv1> oh okay.
<ubptgbot> <S31BZ> Spent like three hours last night looking for fixes lol
<ubptgbot> <matv1> haha i feel your pain 😀
<ubptgbot> <S31BZ> Is ubuntu-device-flash available for Arch?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @TartanSpartan just built it here
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/cIbaXuxF.null
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @S31BZ not sure but I doubt it would work on Arch
<ubptgbot> <S31BZ> Hmm I'll do some digging then. Would give me something to do while recovering from 4/20 lol
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> There's almost always something up with adb, udev rules, something
<ubptgbot> <S31BZ> In the ubports installer that's likely but I could never find the logs on Mac
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well I could tell you
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If I had one
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @UniversalSuperBox, it seemed more stable in the past. But maybe i as just lucky then.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Basically. What it's doing doesn't change too much.
<ubptgbot> <matv1> true
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm not denying that it has problems. I had to run it with sudo pretty often to get it working
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And we have a whole room dedicated to the thing
<ubptgbot> <matv1> Having said that, we maybe ought to communicate a little more about the cli option when the installer fails. I was some time ago I used ubuntu device flash, and I really had to search to find the correct syntax, url and channels names
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But that doesn't exist past Ubuntu 16.04
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> You don't need either to switch channels
<ubptgbot> <matv1> say what? to both ..
<ubptgbot> <matv1> just saying we might want to tell ppl about ubuntu-device-flash
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ubuntu-device-flash was removed from Ubuntu in 17.04
<ubptgbot> <matv1> ahah
<ubptgbot> <matv1> but one could still install manually
<ubptgbot> <Sander Klootwijk> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/adi7OAAL.bin
<ubptgbot> <Sander Klootwijk> @TartanSpartan, Here you go!
#ubports 2018-04-22
<ubptgbot> <S31BZ> hmm looks like it isn't installing properlly on my parallels vm of ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <S31BZ> tel
<ubptgbot> <S31BZ> (Photo, 2560x1600) https://irc.ubports.com/aMovLrfR.png
<ubptgbot> <S31BZ> looks like it just chills at waiting for the already-in-bootloader OPO
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well it's in parallels
<ubptgbot> <S31BZ> yeah I haven't a computer that I wish to install ubuntu on, as my main os is Arch usually
<ubptgbot> <S31BZ> hmm maybe I can do this from a VM on the arch laptop
<ubptgbot> <S31BZ> I'm just getting nowhere quick and it's a tad bit frustrating
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> There's lots of install expertise in @welcomeplus
<ubptgbot> <S31BZ> perhaps I'lll boot an ubuntu usb on that laptop then
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> hello guys! does anyone have a problem creating a libertine container on nexus 5w
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> [Edit] hello guys! does anyone have a problem creating a libertine container on nexus 5?
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> ubuntu 15.04 dev
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/22
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Something like this?
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> Failure installing humanity-icon-theme during container creation
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> @UniversalSuperBox, I don't think so
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> thnx
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> how do u set up dekko for gmail
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Mark Mullins, What are you having issues with?
<ubptgbot> Asder_mko was added by: Asder_mko
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Thanks @mateosalta & Sander!
<ubptgbot> <C_Chat> Hello, does Libertine still work on a BQ E5 ? Wasn't able to do that, but I am sure it did work time ago.
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Hi @Asder_mko, welcome. See https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> vanyasem was added by: vanyasem
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox, Fix when
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> ??
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Patches accepted
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @C_Chat, Should, but with 1GB RAM, probably not very reliably
<ubptgbot> romman11 was added by: romman11
<ubptgbot> Денис was added by: Денис
<ubptgbot> <Денис> Good evening! I installed Ubuntu Touch OS on my Nexus 5. I have a channel about Ubuntu Touch and Ubuntu OS.On the channel you will find news and interesting facts, as well as a guide to Ubuntu Touch. Please subscribe. … @ubuntu01
<ubptgbot> <aefg1> hi
<ubptgbot> <aefg1> i thought this channel was for that🤔🤔
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Oh, cool! Somebody made ubuntu for phones!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I think it's bad taste to say the least to appear in a channel, plug some junk, and leave. … In fact it smells like spam
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> He's still here
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Smells like spam still :)
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Let’s look at the bright side. If he has a written guide that is any good, like catching the usual culprits that cause installs to fail, we could benefit.
<ubptgbot> antonsmartphone was added by: antonsmartphone
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @antonsmartphone, Welcome, @antonsmartphone! Check out ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started! Feel free to ask any questions you may have in here or in our Welcome & Install room!
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @romman11!!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> The only way of seeing the Telegram and SMS received is deactivating calls received.
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/XguqpOMF.png
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/xQ0R7E0b.png
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> @malditobastardo, I'll point you to ones you can buy here in Argentina, in the spanish group
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> [Edit] The only way of seeing the Telegram and SMS received is deactivating received calls.
<ubptgbot> Omer035 was added by: Omer035
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @Omer035 !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Mark Mullins, In your account, turn off two factor authentication for Dekko
#ubports 2020-04-13
<UndrWater> figured it out. had to install stock OOS prior, probably to get standard partition sizes
<UndrWater> installed, but running into OSK not showing in some areas.  I think it's related to this: https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/1192
<gitbot> ubports issue 1192 in ubuntu-touch "Libertine apps don't show up keyboard on input field focus" [Closed]
<UndrWater> not sure how to apply what's being shown there
<CommunistWolf> hmm, trying to add "generic caldav" as an account just gives me a forever spinner
